# I didn't even know your name...



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a little herd of baby bunnies at ourshelter now. I was in the bunny room helping out the otherday when one of the employees, Ruben, a manly looking guy with apassion for bunnies (He has a ND of his own, Piedgon) , told me hisstory. He said that the day before, he'd been bottle feedinga kit when it screamed and died on him. He then revealed thathe had to go into the other room and cry. It amazes me howmuch animals can touch us. 

I found this especially touching because just a few hours later, ourfamily friend, Don Ho, passed away. Perhaps these two weremeant to be together.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow...binky free, little baby bunny....

We love you...:tears2::rainbow::rose:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

:rip::cry3




Rest in Peace, sweet baby rabbit :rainbow::bunnyangel:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 15, 2007)

:sad:

Binky free little bunny :rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought about you when I heard about DonHo. :sad:Very sorry about the baby bunny,too. 

:rip:

sas


----------

